# Samsung Magician for Linux



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2020)

So I had this tool from Samsung, Samsung Magician, meant to see health status and do over provisioning settings for Samsung SSD in windows.
But today I wondered, is there such a tool for Linux?

A quick duckduckgo search took me to Samsung releases magician command line tool for linux - Samsung SSD drives - jcutrer.com
But the links are dead. 

Interestingly, this page: SSD Tools & Software | Download | Samsung V-NAND SSD , lists something called, "Magician Software Open Source Announcement", but no option to download a tool for Linux.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2020)

What does it do? Perhaps you are looking for GSmartControl. It is basically a front end for smartctl which is a command line tool for diagnosing and monitoring SMART enabled disks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> What does it do? Perhaps you are looking for GSmartControl. It is basically a front end for smartctl which is a command line tool for diagnosing and monitoring SMART enabled disks.


Samsung magician is a very handy tool for samsung ssd,besides having SMART parameter check it also has many other useful features like enabling a ram cache in conjunction with ssd to highly boost ssd short duration read/write performance,secure erasing,disk cloning etc.


----------



## patkim (Mar 7, 2020)

To my best understanding, Samsung Magician so far is not available for Linux for Samsung's Consumer line of SSDs, however they have Magician DC  for Linux and SSD Toolkit DC for Linux for their enterprise/ data center SSDs.

I have 2 Samsung SSDs, 970 EVO NVMe and 850 EVO SATA and Linux Mint 19.

Magician  DC Linux fundamentally does not detect my consumer SSDs however Toolkit is able to detect and report both. Both tools are command line.
You can try Toolkit but it has limited options and it's not officially supported for Consumer SSDs and I assume you have a consumer SSD.

Magician for Enterprise Enterprise SSD Products | Download | Samsung V-NAND SSD   Download
Toolkit for DC   Data Center SSD Products | Download | Samsung V-NAND SSD   Download 

Both are command line tools and standalone executables. Grant them execute rights and run as Admin and see if they work for you.
Proceed with caution and take backups before you attempt any commands that modify the state of the SSDs as Samsung has designed them specifically for data center SSDs.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2020)

patkim said:


> Both are command line tools and standalone executables. Grant them execute rights and run as Admin and see if they work for you.
> Proceed with caution and take backups before you attempt any commands that modify the state of the SSDs as Samsung has designed them specifically for data center SSDs.


Well thanks man. So they are command line tools. Even better!
So how do I run them? Mint asked me to make it executable and run. I did that. Nothing seems to have happened.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 8, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Well thanks man. So they are command line tools. Even better!
> So how do I run them? Mint asked me to make it executable and run. I did that. Nothing seems to have happened.


How to install Samsung Magician?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks. That worked. For future me, these are the way to run the commands and to move it into bin directory:


```
chmod +x magician
sudo ./magician [operation]
sudo mv magician /usr/local/bin
```

Usage:
To show information about disk 0 (if that's your SSD drive)

```
sudo magician -d 0 -I
```

So from this I came to know that the over provisioning is set to only 3 GB. 
And there is no command which we can use to increase it.

Thankfully, maybe, setting up unused space at the end of SSD is just as good. Source: Is over-provisioning of an SSD possible with dual-boot?


----------

